# Best All In One? Why waste time...



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

I realised yesterday, after maybe two years of 'resisting' to leave the 3-5 step process of snow, wash, clay, polish, wax there was some Autgolym polish on offer at Halfrauds. Its more of an AIO than a true polish, more of a pint cleaner with wax added.

Yes the car was clayed last year, and yes it does 3 miles a day but I couldnt believe the results

It went on SO easily, cand came off even easier, rubbing harder into any surface defects the car looks like I had done a full job on it - An hour later from start to finish and it looked amazing, mirrored, glazed (we'll see if it holds any wax going forward)


So, now i realised ive got the result I want, I will be looking into AIO products (i notice even meguiars are seeing a trend so expect more stuff soon)

Turtle wax has done a poor job of it for years, so who in the modern age of polymers and.... stuff... makes the best?


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

AG deep shine by any chance?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Autoglym SRP is still our go to AIO for valets, although it fills well it offers very little protection and limited durability so does need over-coating with a wax/sealant to add a little more durability, we are still only talking a couple months but if you enjoy doing this process then you won't mind :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Most people on DW arent interested in saving time or effort it seems in my 10 years on here. Suggest something other than a crazy complex wash and 53 step prep and wax process and many people will come out screaming 'heretic' and how their paint will fail and fall off..... well many will anyway 

There are some cracking AIO products around and most really do beg the question why you need do more if you arent competing with a show car week in week out? 

Personally I really rate DG501 if you want amazing cleaning, Opt Poli Seal if you want dead easy hand use, great gloss and slickness, Opt GPS if you want some cut, BH Cleaner Wax gets loads of love here (although I havent used that yet) and an expensive but amazing product has always been Zaino Z-AIO. Werkstat prime was also a corker but now you can only get Carlack AIo which is also good.

Using a top-up product like BSD, a spray wax like OCW or one of the recent category of uber-QDs that seem to be appearing and you can have results every bit as good as a 12 hr 100 step detail in a fraction of the time and effort  Professionals have known this for years of course but their time is money so its no surprise they are actively looking for ways to work smarter not harder!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Slow and steady with SRP, applied under light pressure, using a pad of damp stockinette cloth cut off a roll. 

Have tried many other ways, but thats what i keep coming back to after many, many years of usimg SRP. 

It just works and the paint comes up looking like new, with a lot of the surface defects hidden. 

EGP or something to seal it in, then just spray wax top ups for many months. 

In fairness to others, if they are happy to put the work and hours in, to have the absolute best looking paint all the time, then that's fine. It's their hobby /passion and all power to them. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Britemax AIO Max is a quality product and nice to use with good results.

Top it off with Britemax Extreme Elements and you're good to go.

Andy.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Dodos need for speed as my go to AIO, sooooo good. 


Gonz.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

there are sooooo many great AIO products these days that there really should be one suited to everyone's needs. I forgot the excellent FK215 on the list as well - great base for a winter prep with FK 1000 over it


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Most people on DW arent interested in saving time or effort it seems in my 10 years on here. Suggest something other than a crazy complex wash and 53 step prep and wax process and many people will come out screaming 'heretic' and how their paint will fail and fall off..... well many will anyway 

......hahaha, brilliant :thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Carpro Essence hybrid. The best IMHO

Richard


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Tonyhill thou heretic for even questioning the 53 steps. thou shalt be tied to your horseless carriage and burned at the stake


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone - and I know what you mean, about the zillion step processes

I dont put my car in a show but just doing a few things properly gives me a mirror shine im happy with

Judging by the feedback AG SRP is a top one, I bought a big tub!

Others ive found with good feedback if anyones interested.. Ill add the BH one to it!

Wasnt impressed with Meguiars cleaner paste wax, it marred the surface badly. Cleanign the paint with solvent and glazing with fillers works for me, its barely much slower than applying a quick wax and you can do it more often to keep the paint clean.

Heres a cool list of ones i want to try anyway:


Auto Finesse - Tripple All In One £8.49
Optimum Poli-Seal - 8oz £8.95
Meguiar's M6 Mirror Glaze Cleaner Wax - 16 oz.
Dodo Juice Need For Speed Cleaner Wax £10.95
Autobrite Direct Cherry Glaze 500ml £12.49
FinishKare #215 - Ultra All-In-OnePrice: £12.95
MOTHERS 05500 Brazilian Carnauba Cleaner Wax Paste, California Gold £14.40
Chemical Guys Slick Finish Cleaner wax £15.99
Klasse All-In-One Polish £23.85

Meguiars D151 Paint Reconditioning Cream (AIO) 3.78L £38.95


New ones fromy our advice:
Carpro Essence hybrid.
Britemax AIO Max 
Zaino Z-AIO
Duragloss Marine RV polish (id heard this one before but I was concerned it was for boats!)


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> Most people on DW arent interested in saving time or effort it seems in my 10 years on here. Suggest something other than a crazy complex wash and 53 step prep and wax process and many people will come out screaming 'heretic' and how their paint will fail and fall off..... well many will anyway
> 
> There are some cracking AIO products around and most really do beg the question why you need do more if you arent competing with a show car week in week out?
> 
> ...


Some interesting points here because I guess there are degrees of car care. I've upped my game a bit since getting more interested but I remember the day when my routine was to wash with a car shampoo every 2 weeks. Leather off with a chamois (shock horror) and then Turtle wax a quarter of the car once a month meaning 3 applications in a year.

Now my car was, by a very very long way, the shiniest car on my road and it always beaded up nicely.

Since getting more interested I've refined my technique quite a lot - 2 bucket method, drying cloth, All in one product then topped with a sealant or wax.

I've never snow foamed the car (it never gets that dirty tbh) and I've never used clay but my car is still light years ahead of anything in my road.

So I guess it's all down to whether it is a hobby, whether you have a really decent motor (mine's a Honda Jazz which is used primarily as a shopping trolley with associated dings) or whether you just like a clean car and can live with some imperfection.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm a big fan of BH Cleanser Polish, but I suspect that's means I'm actually just a big fan of AIOs and it's the only one I've tried


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

was reading a very positive review of Sonax Xtreme Polish & Wax 3 last night - sounds like a really good light finishing abrasive and good gloss & protection. Found it for £6.95 so may grab some for 1-step work.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

A recent incident - yesterday in fact - illustrates whether AIO products can do a job in terms of removing imperfections. I was at the local hospital for a blood test and some ****** had scraped the side of my car in the hospital car park. I had noticed a cross over type vehicle in the next space and very close to my car but I only noticed the scrape down the door on getting home. 

I washed both door panels, dried and then applied some Auto Finesse Triple. This didn't seem to be working so I then applied some SRP. I must admit that this seemed to be more abrasive if that's the right word. It removed some of the lighter scratches but also some of the deposit that the offending vehicle had left and I'm assuming this was from the bumper of the offending vehicle. 

I was quite impressed with how effective, as a polish, SRP was. The damaged area is actually less swirly as well. I wouldn't like to do the whole car by hand though.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I love an AIO. I apply mine via rotary for a bit of cut. Britemax AIOMax and Menzerna Power Protect Ultra are two decent ones if you want a bit of cut via machine. By hand I love SRP. The new formula that came out a few years back is a real cracker!

Some funny yet very true replies there chaps, it made me chuckle, but now I must shun and ignore you with my detailing snobbery! Haha


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Peteo48 said:


> A recent incident - yesterday in fact - illustrates whether AIO products can do a job in terms of removing imperfections. I was at the local hospital for a blood test and some ****** had scraped the side of my car in the hospital car park. I had noticed a cross over type vehicle in the next space and very close to my car but I only noticed the scrape down the door on getting home.
> 
> I washed both door panels, dried and then applied some Auto Finesse Triple. This didn't seem to be working so I then applied some SRP. I must admit that this seemed to be more abrasive if that's the right word. It removed some of the lighter scratches but also some of the deposit that the offending vehicle had left and I'm assuming this was from the bumper of the offending vehicle.
> 
> I was quite impressed with how effective, as a polish, SRP was. The damaged area is actually less swirly as well. I wouldn't like to do the whole car by hand though.


Aptly enough today I went about removing some of the damage caused by an elderly lady trying to mount the rear of my equally elderly mothers car in a car park prang. SRP did an excellent job of removing most of the paint transfer by hand.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

AF triple is my weapon of choice


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Menzerna 3in1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nick-ST said:


> AF triple is my weapon of choice


I've got a bottle of that so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares with SRP when I next polish the car. I've virtually used up my remaining SRP in getting out the scratch mentioned above.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Peteo48 said:


> A recent incident - yesterday in fact - illustrates whether AIO products can do a job in terms of removing imperfections. I was at the local hospital for a blood test and some ****** had scraped the side of my car in the hospital car park. I had noticed a cross over type vehicle in the next space and very close to my car but I only noticed the scrape down the door on getting home.
> 
> I washed both door panels, dried and then applied some Auto Finesse Triple. This didn't seem to be working so I then applied some SRP. I must admit that this seemed to be more abrasive if that's the right word. It removed some of the lighter scratches but also some of the deposit that the offending vehicle had left and I'm assuming this was from the bumper of the offending vehicle.
> 
> I was quite impressed with how effective, as a polish, SRP was. The damaged area is actually less swirly as well. I wouldn't like to do the whole car by hand though.


I know what you're saying - I had similar at the weekend - each time i use it i like it more, things stay clean within the paint for longer... I dont know, but the Avensis paint seems to be like a sponge for grime, it actually changes colour... .so After last weeks UIltimate Polish and NXT2.0 I wasnt that impressed with the finish - went at it with the SRP and im now happy ive got a mirror finish on the Silver car - These AIO's are a great way to get a decent finish, as good as my three step process by hand or ****e rotary!

Ive got a whole list to try out, various aio and cleaner waxes, to keep me happy for a few years - clay once a year or as needed and then AIO rest of the time - lifes too short.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

NorthantsPete said:


> I know what you're saying - I had similar at the weekend - each time i use it i like it more, things stay clean within the paint for longer... I dont know, but the Avensis paint seems to be like a sponge for grime, it actually changes colour... .so After last weeks UIltimate Polish and NXT2.0 I wasnt that impressed with the finish - went at it with the SRP and im now happy ive got a mirror finish on the Silver car - These AIO's are a great way to get a decent finish, as good as my three step process by hand or ****e rotary!
> 
> Ive got a whole list to try out, various aio and cleaner waxes, to keep me happy for a few years - clay once a year or as needed and then AIO rest of the time - lifes too short.


If you are liking SRP, then you really must check out its companion product Extra Gloss Protection, which is formulated to work over SRP.

Its watery in nature, so you just literally wipe a very light film over the top of dried and buffed SRP. Then just leave it an hour or so and lightly buff off any residue dust with a clean cloth.

End result is a brilliant shiny gloss finish that will withstand anything the weather can throw at it for 3 to 5 months. Its another classic product.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...ish-wax/autoglym-extra-gloss-protection-500ml


----------

